# Best grooming tools



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Lab mix and two small smooth-coated dogs. I do not like using the slicker brush, seems to harsh on the skin to me. Would a pin brush work well on my Lab mix? What would work best on a dog with a super short smooth coat (I was thinking just a nice soft cloth)? The Chihuahua is also smooth-coated but it's a lot thicker than the Chihuahua/Terrier cross. Does the brand matter?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

A pin brush will be useless. A slicker is best. And if used properly, will not harm the dog. Id get a zoom groom and furminator for a lab type coat. can also be used on the 2 smaller ones as well.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you. The zoom looks good, think I'll get one of those. I actually had one but only used it during baths, never thought to use it otherwise. If the furminator is the one with a razor I do not want that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Furminator is not a razor, but if used incorrectly or too often, it can damage coat.


----------



## smokey11 (Dec 23, 2011)

slicker brush and a comb. 

You probably don't need a rake or deshedder


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

A greyhound comb and an undercoat rake should cover you for your entire gang. A pin brush probaly wouldn't do much since you don't have any long coated dogs. The under caot rake will get thru the Labs coat a get the bulk of the undercoat out and the grey hound comb will get out the rest. Bathing and a high power blower will also help to loosen and remove any dead hairs. You can also use a damp cloth on the short haired dogs to help pick up any loose hairs.


----------

